# How to Rebuild a Nissan 4 cyl Engine Video



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Don't ask how I found this but its a great video. 

It shows the teardown and rebuild of the 4cyl engine.

You need to download your favorite torrent downloader such as: http://www.bittorrent.com/

Then open this torrent file: http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=141884 

(Don't save it! open it while your bittorrent downloader is open) wait a day or so to download.

This is an iso file.


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I tried it and it doesnt work.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm getting it at a rather slow ass speed, for a 3.2 gig file lol.

It better be good, damnit 


It works fine here:
http://www.torrentbox.com/torrents-details.php?id=20538


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

Let me know if it works after you download it


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

This download is up a running!
I suggest everyone gets a hold of it.

Remember this is a torrent file!

Check out the link at the 240.org site!


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=141884

or try this for a direct link to the torrent

http://forums.********.com/zer...rrent


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

I tried doing all of them and they dont work. I tried looking for it through limewire but i didnt get anything, unless i was looking for it the wrong way. Under what name should I look for it.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Whoever is mainly seeding this torrent, is either only letting a certain # of people get it at once, or is only seeding on 1 day of the week.

All of last week, it was at 0, until friday, it was transferring at over 130kb/sec. I'm at 1.9% complete. :-/


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

torrent isn't working for me...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

32% complete.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

still isn't working for me.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

COMPLETE muahaha. :hal:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

FACT!!!!


You dont need to burn the .ISO / zip file to dvd.

Simply open it, go to VIDEO_TS, and the drag and drop all the *.VOB files


Once they have been moved to a folder on your hard drive, you can play them with the DiVX player. :thumbup:


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Soooooooo...... did anyone watch it yet?!?!


----------

